# Mattel Police Pursuit at Walmart



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Our local Walmart had several of the Mattel Police Pursuit sets for $19.95. This set has the police car and the black Firebird. 
The cars are the first I have seen with a silicone like rear tire. I haven't tested them but they certainly have the consistency of my Super Tire silicone slip ons.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Pictures of your find you must post, yes.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

resinmonger said:


> Pictures of your find you must post, yes.


 
Rule number 2.  rr


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

How bad does the track melt with these tires.

I'm still not gonna buy the set, just wondering.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

1976Cordoba said:


> How bad does the track melt with these tires.
> 
> I'm still not gonna buy the set, just wondering.


That track with cars cost 12.99 at a&p in ny.


----------



## slotrod (May 21, 2007)

This set has been around for the last 3 years. Here are the cars


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

copperhead71 said:


> That track with cars cost 12.99 at a&p in ny.


 
Not bad for two cars. :devil: rr


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Is there anything special about the cars? I.e do they light up? Do the overhead lights work on the police car.


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

slotrod said:


> This set has been around for the last 3 years. Here are the cars


heres a better question,why would mattel mass produce a car when tyco did it in the late 70's-the early 80's?


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

cause mattel sucks an dont care about slotcars, They got barbies to sell


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

yeah goodwrench your right buddy.we should file a complaint to mattel.maybe they will wake up.

it really upsets me to see a good company (tyco) go down a turd creek because of lack of quality.they got the tech to persue what tyco left off.they should use it.

as you can tell im a serious tyco collector,at heart.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Im Paul said:


> as you can tell im a serious tyco collector,at heart.


Ditto!!!!


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

1976Cordoba said:


> How bad does the track melt with these tires.
> 
> I'm still not gonna buy the set, just wondering.


 If you set the car down on a piece of track and let it sit there for a few weeks, you will start to see the tires indent the track. They apparently do not melt plastic bags or baggies, so they can be safely stored. I wouldn't let them touch the body while in storage.

Joe


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Im Paul said:


> heres a better question,why would mattel mass produce a car when tyco did it in the late 70's-the early 80's?


They do it because they can. Mattel wouldn't put out a cheap set for $12.99 if there wasn't a market for it. Does the average consumer know a lot about slot cars? Probably not. So the set sells, kids get bored with it way fast and move on to something else. It must hurt the hobby in the long run by disenchanting kids who could become future slot heads. However, Mattel does not market slot cars as a hobby, they market slots as toys. This is bad for both slot heads like us and for potential slot heads who get el cheapo sets.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Pix*

Cars:









Chassis: (new car with silicone rears on the left)









Sorry about the delay for pictures... I knew better!!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Im Paul said:


> heres a better question,why would mattel mass produce a car when tyco did it in the late 70's-the early 80's?


Cuz they smoke crack, and some guys whine about Tom Lowe?????????


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cause they are having a hard time getting rid of the 5 million track melting tires they still have in stock.....


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

LeeRoy98 said:


> Cars:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The chassis on the left is the OLD chassis, The better of the 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Did they come with one of those?????


----------

